# dumb question ... on apps



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I have an iTouch and will be getting an iPad -- can I download apps for the iPad now - and it will keep it separated from my iTouch Apps?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

yes you can buy ipad apps now. On your itunes library app page it separates what apps work with which device this way.

ipad apps only
ipad, ipod touch, iphone apps
iphone and ipod touch only apps


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

great -- thanks!


----------

